#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Components of Database Management system free pdf download

## amitsharma957

*API processor*  	The API processor is essentially just the public interface to the DBMS  made available through an API. In this way, database applications may be  written directly in the host language making use of the DBMS services  by invoking the functions in the API. In some cases, the API allows the  database application to contain embedded DDL or DML statements. These  statements are handled by the API through the language processor.  	*Language processor*  	The language processor is the pre-processor, parser, and compiler for the DDL and DML languages.





  Similar Threads: Modification of the Database in database management system free pdf download Database Relations database management system  pdf free download Role of the Database Administrator in database management system free download pdf Extending Database Capabilities in database management system free pdf download History of Database Systems database management system free pdf download

----------

